# Does a criminal record get transferred???



## Richardthelucky (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello,

I have just found out after 6 years of trying that i am allowed to move to America with my wife (who is American). I originally applied and got knocked back due to a criminal record. I subsequently appealed under grounds of severe hardship to my wife if i didn't get in. Much to my surprise it worked! Now, my question is..if i move to America, what will happen to my criminal record? Do i i have declare my record which is over ten years old to new employers? Can they even fund out if i have a record in the UK?

All help gratefully received.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's up to you, but if your future employer asks for a background check, they will find out.


----------

